

Myth Revealed: Not all gamers white teenage boys - Logic-Shop
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/feb/19/sexism-racism-gaming

======
Radix
What are the rules for voting something down? I don't like this, and I
disagree with her argument. It feels too weak to fit in here.

There is still a lot more racism than I would like to admit, but creating
another forum to run in circles about it isn't going to help. Discouraging the
behaviour will over time. Women in games isn't a problem, they just don't seem
to be into them as hard core as some men, thats all. Between halo and smash
bros they'll go mostly for smash bros. (Though I realize how competitive smash
bros is, or was?) No one cares, there just aren't as many of them on live, or
presumably the psn.

~~~
Shamiq
If you have enough points, you can flag a post and the admins will take a look
and maybe remove it.

Or just wait for it to die on its own accord.

